# Kordon Breather Bags -- Help!



## teefers (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey guys, has anyone used Kordon Breather Bags to successfully ship fish before? I've done one shipment in the past and they leaked, and all the fish died  I'm also finding conflicting info online about whether or not to double bag them.. Yes or no? I have 5.5" x 8" Breather Bags -- are these big enough for 1-2 inch mbunas? How many fish per box? I'm shipping 15 this time and I would be crushed if they all died. I'm using the Breather Bags because apparently people who really care about their fish use these bags. Would I be better off with normal bags and O2? I don't want to bother the store by asking them to fill up 15 bags but if that's what I need to do..


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Breather bags work well but not for large fish that can puncture them easily. And definitely don't take them to an auction! They work great for shipping. I would ship only 3 fish per bag and use several layers of newspaper to separate each bag so they don't touch each other. Pack it fairly tight so the bags don't have a lot of space to move around and punctures shouldn't be a problem.

I too have received conflicting advice about double bagging them but I have done it before without problem.

Andy


----------



## teefers (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm only planning to do 1 per bag.. but how many bags per box?

Did you have water in the outer bag when you doublebagged it?


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

No and putting water in the outer bag would be bad. The gases cannot exchange through water very well. That is why you should never float fish in breather bags in tanks. I simply placed the filled bag inside another bag. Same as double bagging a regular poly bag. I tried this with a large cichlid and while it didn't suffocate it did puncture the double bag as well.

Bags per box depends on the size of the box.

Andy


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

While i haven't shipped any fish with them, I did buy a bag of 7 Rotkeils, that were between 3/4" and 1 1/4" in length. The purchase was made at the CAOC convention, and while the fish weren't in the auction, they were in the bag from Thursday evening to Sunday evening, when I released them into my tank. They were in the small 5" x 8" bag, and suffered no ill effects. Made a believer of me. There were a number of them in our annual club auction this year, none of which suffered any leaks.


----------



## toddnbecka (Oct 23, 2004)

I've shipped fish in them a number of times, never had any leaks when they were double bagged. I did have some of the smallest size bags leak in transit when they were single-bagged,  but I live and learn.


----------



## teefers (Feb 11, 2007)

Narwhal72 said:


> No and putting water in the outer bag would be bad. The gases cannot exchange through water very well. That is why you should never float fish in breather bags in tanks. I simply placed the filled bag inside another bag. Same as double bagging a regular poly bag. I tried this with a large cichlid and while it didn't suffocate it did puncture the double bag as well.
> 
> Bags per box depends on the size of the box.
> 
> Andy


Thanks so much  You're the first person I've actually communicated with who has shipped with these bags before. Everyone else just seemed to be on the receiving end. First hand experience helps SO MUCH! Thanks again.


----------



## duaneS (Aug 31, 2006)

I have used small breather bags, and have done up to 3 +/-one inch fish per bag with no problem, as long as it was shipped to be delivered within a 24 hour time span. 
I do not use an outer bag, just surround the bags with old socks or cloth, that was to be thrown away, this allows the bags to breath, unhindered. The amount of bags per box depend on how many fit in between the cloth with space to breath.


----------



## teefers (Feb 11, 2007)

duaneS said:


> I have used small breather bags, and have done up to 3 +/-one inch fish per bag with no problem, as long as it was shipped to be delivered within a 24 hour time span.
> I do not use an outer bag, just surround the bags with old socks or cloth, that was to be thrown away, this allows the bags to breath, unhindered. The amount of bags per box depend on how many fit in between the cloth with space to breath.


I heard of people putting around 3 fish in one small bag but I assumed that they were just shipping livebearers or other generally peaceful community fish, not aggressive cichlids! They don't nip each other to pieces during shipment?

I use an outer bag because the first time I shipped without one, every single bag leaked and all the fish died. D:


----------



## teefers (Feb 11, 2007)

HAI GUYS! Just wanted to thank everyone for their comments and help. I shipped the fifteen fry overnight yesterday. One in each bag, double bagged with no water in the outer bag, with half a Bag Buddy in each bag. I had 8 fish in one plastic container and 7 fish in the other, stacked on top of each other in a box with two heater packs. Thirteen made it. Still waiting to hear back about exactly what happened to the other two, but I'm pretty satisfied! Thanks again for the help everyone!


----------

